# sich erübrigen



## victor12345

Voxy said:


> Na wenn das der Stand der Dinge ist, dann hat sich der
> Gegenstand dieses Threads wohl erübrigt.
> 
> Voxy


 
Entschuldige Voxy, aber was bedeutet: "_dann hat sich der _
_Gegenstand dieses Threads wohl erübrigt_. " ? Ich habe leider kein Wort davon verstanden  .
_erübrigen = spare, be unnecessary,_ macht aber für mich in diesem Zusammenhang kein Sinn 

Abgesehen davon, dass ich nichts verstanden habe, klingt aber deinen Satz super!


----------



## Jana337

Voxy meint wahrscheinlich, dass man lange diskutiert hat, ohne dass es nötig war. Jetzt wo wir wissen, worum es eigentlich ging, erscheint die Diskussion nutzlos. Stimmt natürlich nicht.


----------



## Aurin

victor12345 said:


> Entschuldige Voxy, aber was bedeutet: "_dann hat sich der _
> _Gegenstand dieses Threads wohl erübrigt_. " ? Ich habe leider kein Wort davon verstanden  .
> _erübrigen = spare, be unnecessary,_ macht aber für mich in diesem Zusammenhang keinen Sinn
> 
> Abgesehen davon, dass ich nichts verstanden habe, klingt aber deinen Satz  aber super!


 
Der Gegenstand dieses Threads war, den Unterschied zwischen Gegenstand und Ding zu erklären. Nachdem das dem Fragesteller nun klar ist, muss die Diskussion nicht weitergeführt werden: Der Gegenstand dieses Threads hat sich erledigt/erübrigt.


----------



## victor12345

@Jana: Danke für das neue Thread.
@Aurin: Danke für die Korrektur

Nun, mir würde schon klar was Voxy meinte, aus dem Kontext. Was ich nicht verstanden habe, ist, wie diese Redewendung ursprünglich erfunden ist? Vielleicht ist die Frage zu kompliziert zu beantworten oder falsch gestellt, deswegen versuche ich sie zu reformulieren: Kann man die Redewendung "verstehen", indem man die einzelne Wörte analysiert? Oder muss man sie so nehmen wie sie ist?

Einmal verstehe ich das die transitive Form des Verbes eine andere Bedeutung hat, als die reflexive Form.

*Ich erübrige Geld* = Ich spare Geld. (richtig?)

aber

*Es erübrigt sich weiter über das Thema zu diskutieren.* = Es ist nicht mehr nötig über das Thema zu diskutieren.

Jetzt kommt aber mein Dilemma: Das Wort _erübrigen_ bestehet aus 2 Teile: _er__übrigen__. _Was wahrscheinlich mich verwirrt, ist das Wort _übrig, _den ich schon seit lange kenne. Das Wort _erübrigen _ist für mich neu. Gibt es irgendwelche Verbindung zwischen "übrig" und "erübrigen"? Oder sind sie 2 komplett verschiedene Sachen(Dinge, Gegenstände)? Welche Role spielt das Teilchen "_er_"? 


Die Wörte _finden-erfinden_ zum Beispiel sind nicht so weit von einander. Wenn man was erfindet, dann findet man eigentlich die Sache(das Objekt der Erfindung) für das erste mal. Man könnte wahrscheinlich auch andere Beispiele mit dem Teilchen "_er_" nennen.

Könnte man etwas vergleichbares mit den Wörten _übrig-erübrigen_ machen?

_transitiv_
*Ich erübrige Geld damit ich später Geld übrig habe?* Durch "Erübrigung" produziere ich etwas das "übrig" ist? Macht das Sinn??

_reflexiv_
*Es erübrigt sich weiter über das Thema zu diskutieren.* Da kann ich keine Verbindung mehr zu meinem ursprunglichen Wort "übrig" finden.

Ich versuche beim Lernen dieses neues Wortes(erübrigen) eine Verbindung zu der Wurzel des Wortes(übrig) zu finden, falls es überhaupt eine gibt. Wie lesen-ablesen, verkauft-ausverkauft, etc.

Ich rechne mit euerer Hilfe!


----------



## FloVi

So unterschiedlich sind die Bedeutungen nicht. "Erübrigen" heißt "etwas übrig zu haben"

"Ich kann noch Geld erübrigen" heißt also dass noch Geld da ist, auf das ich verzichten kann.

Wird das Wort reflektiv benutzt, dann hat sich die Sache quasi selbst "verzichtbar" gemacht, also überflüssig.


----------



## Aurin

Es ist übrig.  Es erübrigt sich. Es ist überflüssig.
Zum Beispiel: Es ist noch Brot übrig. Es ist mehr da, als gebraucht wurde.
"Wir haben Diskussionsbeiträge übrig." Wir haben mehr Beiträge als gebraucht werden.
Im Zusammenhang mit sparen wird es weniger benutzt.
Er kann kein Geld erübrigen.= Er kann kein Geld aufbringen.


----------



## floridasnowbird

victor12345 said:


> *Ich erübrige Geld damit ich später Geld übrig habe?* Durch "Erübrigung" produziere ich etwas das "übrig" ist? Macht das Sinn??


 

*Nein!*


----------



## Aurin

Originalmente publicado por *victor12345* 

 


*Ich erübrige Geld damit ich später Geld übrig habe?* Durch "Erübrigung" produziere ich etwas das "übrig" ist? Macht das Sinn??


Du machst Geld übrig, also erübrigst du etwas.
Zum Beispiel hast du 100 Euro. Die gibst du nicht ganz aus, sondern behältst 10 Euro übrig. Dann kannst du 10 Euro erübrigen.


----------



## floridasnowbird

victor12345 said:


> Zitat:
> *Ich erübrige Geld* = Ich spare Geld. (richtig?)
> 
> 
> Victor, du verwechselst hier das deutsche Wort "sparen" mit dem englischen "to spare".
> 
> To spare heißt tatsächlich übrig haben / erübrigen, aber das deutsche Wort für sparen heißt auf Englisch to save (up).
> 
> Etymologisch mögen beide Ausdrücke verwandt sein, in ihrer heutigen Bedeutung sind sie es aber nicht.
> 
> Beispiel (ein Gespräch):
> 
> "I'll tell you what, you must share my sandwiches."
> 
> "That's very kind of you - that is, if you can spare ( = übrig haben/erübrigen) some."


----------



## floridasnowbird

Jetzt, einige Stunden später, bin ich mir nicht mehr so sicher, ob es nicht doch einen näheren Zusammenhang zwischen "to spare" und "sparen" gibt.

A spare key ist ein Reserveschlüssel, spare glasses = Reservebrille.

Geld, welches man zur Reserve auf dem Konto hat, ist gespartes Geld.


----------



## Voxy

Aurin said:


> Der Gegenstand dieses Threads war, den Unterschied zwischen Gegenstand und Ding zu erklären. Nachdem das dem Fragesteller nun klar ist, muss die Diskussion nicht weitergeführt werden: Der Gegenstand dieses Threads hat sich erledigt/erübrigt.



 und


----------



## Voxy

Aurin said:


> Originalmente publicado por *victor12345*
> ...
> 
> *Ich erübrige Geld damit ich später Geld übrig habe?* Durch "Erübrigung" produziere ich etwas das "übrig" ist? Macht das Sinn??
> NEIN!
> 
> Idiomatisch richtig wäre:
> *Ich spare Geld, damit ich später Geld übrig habe.*
> 
> 
> Du machst Geld übrig, also erübrigst du etwas.
> Zum Beispiel hast du 100 Euro. Die gibst du nicht ganz aus, sondern behältst 10 Euro übrig. Dann kannst du 10 Euro erübrigen.


Hallo Aurin,

Ich persönlich kenne _erübrigen_ nur in der reflexiven Bedeutung
und da auch *nur* (Betonung auf n u r ) in einigen Redewendungen 
wie zum Beispiel in:
_Das Thema hat sich erübrigt.
Die Frage hat sich erübrigt.
Die ganze Sache mit der Finanzierung hat sich erübrigt.
_
_"etwas hat sich erübrig"t_ heißt soviel wie _"etwas ist obsolet 
geworden",_ _"etwas hat seine Bedeutung verloren".
_ 

Voxy


----------



## FloVi

Voxy said:


> Ich persönlich kenne _erübrigen_ nur in der reflexiven Bedeutung...



Keine Ahnung, ob das an einem eventuellen Altersunterschied liegt, doch bei mir würde ein Satz wie "Könnten Sie etwas Zeit für mich erübrigen?" keine Verwunderung auslösen.


----------



## Voxy

FloVi said:


> Keine Ahnung, ob das an einem eventuellen Altersunterschied liegt, doch bei mir würde ein Satz wie "Könnten Sie etwas Zeit für mich erübrigen?" keine Verwunderung auslösen.


Wenn Deine Altersangabe stimmt, dann liegen wir nicht sooo weit
voneinander entfernt. 

Der Satz "_Könnten Sie etwas Zeit für mich erübrigen_?" würde bei mir 
auch keine Verwunderung auslösen, - eher Entsetzen. 
Nein im ernst, der Satz klingt für mich sehr altbacken und anbiedernd,
man könnte auch sagen "geschwollen". Wenn ich gehobenes Deutsch 
sprechen und mich nach der verfügbaren Zeit meines Gesprächspartners 
erkundigen wollte, dann würde ich eher sagen:
"Haben Sie noch etwas Zeit für mich übrig?"

Es ist sicherlich auch Geschmackssache. 

Voxy


----------



## FloVi

Voxy said:


> Der Satz "_Könnten Sie etwas Zeit für mich erübrigen_?" würde bei mir
> auch keine Verwunderung auslösen, - eher Entsetzen.
> [...]
> Es ist sicherlich auch Geschmackssache.



Sicherlich kommt es auch auf den Ton an. Je beiläufiger er gesagt wird, umso eher akzeptiert man ihn auch bestimmt als normal. Natürlich kann ihn auch ironisch oder elitär vortragen.


----------



## Voxy

FloVi said:


> Sicherlich kommt es auch auf den Ton an. Je beiläufiger er gesagt wird, umso eher akzeptiert man ihn auch bestimmt als normal. Natürlich kann ihn auch ironisch oder elitär vortragen.



Gewiss, der Satz ist ein Augenbrauenheber, aber das macht ihn noch nicht
zwingend zu einem guten Satz in gehobenem Deutsch. Unter elitär mit
stark ironischem Unterton verstehe ich auch etwas anderes. 
Zum Beispiel:
_Hätten Sie die Güte meiner Wenigkeit ein klein wenig Ihrer
geschätzten Zeit und Ihres Gehöres zu schenken?_


PS: Na hoffentlich ist das Messer scharf. 

Voxy


----------



## victor12345

Sorry (entschuldigung/verzeizung/vergeben ) für die Verspäterung.



floridasnowbird said:


> victor12345 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Zitat:
> *Ich erübrige Geld* = Ich spare Geld. (richtig?)
> 
> 
> Victor, du verwechselst hier das deutsche Wort "sparen" mit dem englischen "to spare".
> 
> To spare heißt tatsächlich übrig haben / erübrigen, aber das deutsche Wort für sparen heißt auf Englisch to save (up).
> 
> Etymologisch mögen beide Ausdrücke verwandt sein, in ihrer heutigen Bedeutung sind sie es aber nicht.
> 
> Beispiel (ein Gespräch):
> 
> "I'll tell you what, you must share my sandwiches."
> 
> "That's very kind of you - that is, if you can spare ( = übrig haben/erübrigen) some."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Floridasnowbird - Du hast recht! Ich habe das Wort "sparen" mit dem englischen "to spare" verwechselt. Obwohl ich beide Wörte in beide Sprachen gut kenne. Ich weiss nicht warum. Du hast auch recht, wenn du sagst, dass die beide Wörte ganz nah kommen könnten. Aber in meinem Kontext dachte ich nicht zu dem Sinn von "sparekey", sondern habe ich die Wörte einfach verwechselt
> 
> Alle anderen, vielen Dank. Dank euch, habe ich jetzt ein besseres Verständnis des Wortes und in welche Zusammenhänge man es verwendet.
Click to expand...


----------



## Whodunit

Voxy, ich kenne auch nur die reflexive Bedeutung des Wortes. Über alles Sätze mit dem Geld in Verbindung mit _erübrigen_ bin ich gestolpert. Keiner davon gefiel mir!



FloVi said:


> Keine Ahnung, ob das an einem eventuellen Altersunterschied liegt, doch bei mir würde ein Satz wie "Könnten Sie etwas Zeit für mich erübrigen?" keine Verwunderung auslösen.


 
Mag am Altersunterschied zwischen dir und mir liegen. 

Dein Satz gefällt mir persönlich nicht. Ich kenne das Wort nur in _hat sich (jetzt/mittlerweile) erübrigt_. In deinem obigen Satz sage ich normalerweise _aufbringen_.


----------



## victor12345

Im Bezug mit der tranzitiv-reflexiv Geschichte. Ich weiß nicht ob das etwas bringt, aber ich habe ein copy&paste aus meinem Duden gemacht. Bitte nicht schiessen! ​ 
*er**/übrigen*

*1*
_tr. V._* spare ‹ money, time ›;etw. Geld/Zeit erübrigen können have some money/time to spare.*​ 
*2*
_refl. V._* be unnecessary; es erübrigt sich, noch länger darüber zu sprechen there's no point in talking about it any longer*​ 
So steht es bei mir im Wortbuch. So weit habe ich verstanden, dass wenn man sich nicht traut, oder Anfänger wie ich ist, sollte man das Wort lieber als reflexiv verwenden, und dann auch nur in der dritte Person. (also, keine ich erübrige mich, du erübrigst dich...)​


----------



## Voxy

> tr. V. spare ‹ money, time ›;etw. Geld/Zeit erübrigen können - have some money/time to spare.



Hallo Viktor,

entscheidend ist das Wörtchen *können*, damit die transitive Verwendung 
von *erübrigen* funktioniert.
Das fehlte bei Dir, deswegen haben es alle als falsch empfunden.
Ich erübrige Geld. 
Ich kann Geld erübrigen. 

Niemand hat behauptet, dass die transitive Verwendung falsch ist.
Sie ist nur sehr ungebräuchlich. Ich zum Beispiel habe sie außer hier in 
diesem Thread nirgendwo sonst gesehen, gehört oder gelesen.

Voxy

EDIT: Jetzt, da ich _"Ich kann Geld erübrigen."_ geschrieben sehe, finde
ich den Ausdruck gar nicht so schlecht. Besonders in der Negation
_"Ich kann kein Geld erübrigen."_


----------



## Aurin

Ich finde Geld/Zeit etc. erübrigen nicht sooooooo ungewöhnlich, es wird sicherlich weniger gebraucht als andere Formulierungen, aber es ist mir ein recht vertrauter Begriff. Ich habe mal einige Googletreffer zusammengestellt:
Wieviel Zeit sollte ich *erübrigen* können?
…wieviel Zeit Sie fürs Online-Lernen *erübrigen* können
*Erübrigen* Sie ein paar Minuten, die sich lohnen!
Außerdem wäre es interessant zu wissen, was Du mit den Dingern vor hast und wieviel Platz Du *erübrigen* kannst.
Er gönnte seiner Tochter alle Schätze der Welt, aber mehr hatte er nicht *erübrigen* können.
Also wenn jemand ein paar Minuten *erübrigen* kann, würde ich mich sehr freuen. *...*
Angenommen,ich kann mir keinen Pfennig für die Bücher *erübrigen…*
*Score-Test und Blut-Test erübrigen oft weitere Thrombosediagnostik.*


----------



## Voxy

Aurin said:


> Ich finde Geld/Zeit etc. erübrigen nicht sooooooo ungewöhnlich, es wird sicherlich weniger gebraucht als andere Formulierungen, aber es ist mir ein recht vertrauter Begriff. Ich habe mal einige Googletreffer zusammengestellt:
> Wieviel Zeit sollte ich *erübrigen* können?
> …wieviel Zeit Sie fürs Online-Lernen *erübrigen* können
> *Erübrigen* Sie ein paar Minuten, die sich lohnen!
> Außerdem wäre es interessant zu wissen, was Du mit den Dingern vor hast und wieviel Platz Du *erübrigen* kannst.
> Er gönnte seiner Tochter alle Schätze der Welt, aber mehr hatte er nicht *erübrigen* können.
> Also wenn jemand ein paar Minuten *erübrigen* kann, würde ich mich sehr freuen. *...*
> Angenommen,ich kann mir keinen Pfennig für die Bücher *erübrigen…*
> *Score-Test und Blut-Test erübrigen oft weitere Thrombosediagnostik.*




Wieviel Zeit sollte ich erübrigen *können*?

Siehe meinen letzten Beitrag auf der ersten Seite.

Voxy


----------



## victor12345

Danke Voxy und Aurin,

Rein grammatisch gesehen, ist es ein bischen verwirrend, muss ich sagen. Die transitive Form eines Verbes, soweit ich weiß, impliziert nicht, dass man unbedingt ein modales Verb verwenden muss.
http://www.canoo.net/services/OnlineGrammar/Wort/Verb/Valenz/Trans-Intrans.html

Ich habe das Objekt, das für die transitive Konstruktion benötigt wird, *das Geld*. Wenn ich mir nicht sicher bin ob ich das Geld "erübrigen" oder nicht will, dann sage ich:

Ich _kann_ *das Geld* _erübrigen_. (modale Konstruktion).

Aber ich kann genau so gut es einfach tun:
Ich _erübrige_ *das Geld*. (klassiche transitive Konstruktion)

Aus meiner Sicht ist das Problem leider schwer zu erkennen Der Vorteil ist dass ich immer die Muttersprachler fragen kann

Und die Frage ist eigentlich, wie kann ich in der Zukunft rechtzeitig erkennen, beim Lernen eines neues Wortes(Verbes), ob es sich um so was handelt?


----------



## Voxy

victor12345 said:


> Danke Voxy und Aurin,
> 
> Rein grammatisch gesehen, ist es ein bischen verwirrend, muss ich sagen. Die transitive Form eines Verbes, soweit ich weiß, impliziert nicht, dass man unbedingt ein modales Verb verwenden muss.
> http://www.canoo.net/services/OnlineGrammar/Wort/Verb/Valenz/Trans-Intrans.html
> 
> Ich habe das Objekt, das für die transitive Konstruktion benötigt wird, *das Geld*.
> Wenn ich mir nicht sicher bin ob ich das Geld "erübrigen" *kann* oder nicht will ,
> dann sage ich:
> 
> Ich _kann_ *das Geld* _erübrigen_. (modale Konstruktion). +
> 
> Aber ich kann genau so gut es einfach tun:
> Ich _erübrige_ *das Geld*. (klassiche transitive Konstruktion)
> 
> ...



Voxy


----------



## victor12345

Das ist mir klar, Voxy.
Die Frage wäre natürlich gewessen(oder ist immer noch) warum es so ist?
Weil laut Duden kann das Verb als _transitiv_ vervendet werden(mein Beispiel2), soweit ich verstehe, und *nicht unbedingt* _transitiv+modale Form_(mein Beispiel1)_. _Laut Duden ist man nicht gezwungen, ein modales Verb (können) in der Konstruktion zu verwenden, obwohl es(Duden) ja das Beispiel mit "können" vorgestellt hat, während laut dir sollte man immer "können" verwenden. Die Frage ist warum?


----------



## Kajjo

victor12345 said:


> Weil laut Duden kann das Verb als _transitiv_ vervendet werden(mein Beispiel2), soweit ich verstehe, und *nicht unbedingt* _transitiv+modale Form_(mein Beispiel1)_. _Laut Duden ist man nicht gezwungen, ein modales Verb (können) in der Konstruktion zu verwenden, obwohl es(Duden) ja das Beispiel mit "können" vorgestellt hat, während laut dir sollte man immer "können" verwenden. Die Frage ist warum?


Richtig. Die reflexive Verwendung ist nur wesentlich häufiger anzutreffen. Eine Ergänzung eines Modalverbs ist aber nicht erforderlich, sondern rein optional.

_Weitere Disskussionen erübrigen sich daher!
Es erübrigt sich jetzt natürlich, von derartigen Erfolgen zu träumen.
_
Im Zusammenhang mit Gütern ist es einfach eine idiomatische Wendung, daß man sagt: "_Ich kann leider kein XXX erübrigen._". Hier muß einfach aufgrund der feststehenden Phrase das Modalverb _können_ ergänzt werden.

Kajjo


----------



## victor12345

victor12345 said:


> Wenn ich mir nicht sicher bin ob ich das Geld "erübrigen" oder nicht will, dann sage ich:


 
Mit diesem Satz wollte ich die Motivation für die Benutzung des Wortes "können" von deinem Beispiel bringen. Ich wollte sagen: Man benutzt "können" wenn man nicht weiß ob man etwas will oder nicht. Der Satz macht wahrscheinlich mehr Sinn wenn man ein anderes Wort benutzt, wie "verdienen".

_Wenn ich mir nicht sicher bin ob ich das Geld verdienen oder nicht will, dann sage ich:_

_Ich kann das Geld verdienen._

Deswegen habe ich bei "erübrigen" Anführungszeichen benutzt, denn ich wollte nicht unbedingt es ohne "können" benutzen, sondern nur um zu erklären was ich gerade erklärt habe. Ich hoffe jetzt kann man besser verstehen was ich vorher sagen wollte.


----------



## victor12345

Kajjo said:


> Im Zusammenhang mit Gütern ist es einfach eine idiomatische Wendung, daß man sagt: "_Ich kann leider kein XXX erübrigen._". Hier muß einfach aufgrund der feststehenden Phrase das Modalverb _können_ ergänzt werden.
> Kajjo


 
Danke Kajjo und Voxy,

Jetzt hat sich auch dieses Thema erübrigt!


----------



## Voxy

victor12345 said:


> Danke Kajjo und Voxy,
> 
> Jetzt hat sich auch dieses Thema erübrigt!



(Klingt gut.) 

Voxy


----------



## Aurin

Ich persönlich kann nicht nachvollziehen, warum erübrigen an das Modalverb "können" gekoppelt sein soll, ebenso wenig, warum Ich _erübrige_ *das Geld*. (klassische transitive Konstruktion)  falsch sein soll.
Ich habe gar nicht lange gebraucht, um genügend Beispiele bei Google zu finden, in denen erübrigen auch ohne "können" benutzt wird.
Sie hat selbst ein kleines Kind und weiß, wie schwer es ist, als Mama Zeit für sich selbst zu *erübrigen*
*...* nach Lungentransplantation, genügen evtl. schon radiologische Untersuchungen und Funktionstests zur Sicherung der Diagnose und *erübrigen* eine Biopsie. *...*
*Ich erübrige* schon mal Zeit für eine kleine Korrektur.
…*erübrige* ich jede Woche genug Zeit, etwas zu backen oder zu kochen. 
Gehen wir weiterhin davon aus, das ich das Geld *erübrige*…
*Ich erübrige* mir jeglichen weiteren Kommentar dazu.
*Ich erübrige* mir derartige Spekulationen.
*Ich erübrige* mir, hier jetzt an dieser Stelle eine Beschreibung abzugeben.
*Ich erübrige* mir jetzt eine Qualifizierung der Kandidaten.
*Ich erübrige* mir lieber aber weitere Details.
Aber ich habe schon gesagt, dass ich dafür keine Toleranz *erübrige*.


----------



## Voxy

Aurin said:


> Ich persönlich kann nicht nachvollziehen, warum erübrigen an das Modalverb "können" gekoppelt sein soll, ebenso wenig, warum Ich _erübrige_ *das Geld*. (klassische transitive Konstruktion)  falsch sein soll.
> Ich habe gar nicht lange gebraucht, um genügend Beispiele bei Google zu finden, in denen erübrigen auch ohne "können" benutzt wird.
> Sie hat selbst ein kleines Kind und weiß, wie schwer es ist, als Mama Zeit für *sich* selbst zu *erübrigen*
> reflexive Verwendung
> ...





> Ich erübrige mir jeglichen weiteren Kommentar dazu.
> Ich erübrige mir derartige Spekulationen.
> Ich erübrige mir, hier jetzt an dieser Stelle eine Beschreibung abzugeben.
> Ich erübrige mir jetzt eine Qualifizierung der Kandidaten.
> Ich erübrige mir lieber aber weitere Details.


Reflexive Verwendung


> Aber ich habe schon gesagt, dass ich dafür keine Toleranz erübrige.


Hier würde man auf jeden Fall sagen:
_"Aber ich habe schon gesagt, dass ich dafür keine Toleranz übrig habe."_



> Ich erübrige schon mal Zeit für eine kleine Korrektur.


Wirkt _auf mich_ holprig, irgendwie undeutsch. Wenn, dann müßte 
es heißen:
_"Ich erübrige *mir* schon mal Zeit für eine kleine Korrektur."_
und wäre damit reflexiv. 



> …erübrige ich *mir* jede Woche genug Zeit, etwas zu backen oder zu kochen.


Dito.



> Gehen wir weiterhin davon aus, das ich das Geld erübrige…


Über die Konstruktion des Konjunktives (oder eines Konditionalsatzes)
kann ich nichts sagen. Der Satz wirkt aber richtig. ("..., daß ich
das Geld erübrige.") (Konjunktiv) oder ("..., daß ich das Geld erübrigen kann." (Hilfsverb!)

Voxy


----------

